# Honey Ice Pops



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I was at the park yesterday with the kids and the ice cream man came by. Knowing that I just don't buy from the ice cream man, they came up with another idea. The five year old decided to use my new hobby of beekeeping to sway me. He said that we should make honey ice cream and make it into ice pops. I fell hook line and sinker, but now I'm competing with Good Humor. I want it to taste good, made with honey, and have a kid appealing shape. 

Any ideas as to a recipe? I was thinking about using a new soap mold for getting the shape of a bee or skep or something.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I don`t know the recipe but the Indiana Beekeepers sell Honey Ice cream at the state Fair and it is GOOD, oh and the cup they seel it in was .05 cents when I was a little shaver and now it is $1.50 and they sell a LOT of it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey Ice Cream Pops may be a problem since you have to keep it colder than regular Ice Cream. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm thinking now that an ice milk recipe or cream italian ice might work better. Still working on it. It looks like a very tasty experement, indeed.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.ice-cream-recipes.com/ice_cream_recipe_honey.htm
http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/bldes96.htm
http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/icecream/honey-ice-cream.htm

there are loads of them out there.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't have the recipe either, but they sell honey ice cream at our booth at the State Fair also.


----------

